# Offshore fishing in fall...



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm planning on taking one more trip offshore this year, pending weather (hopefully this next weekend). The plan right now is to head straight to the nipple, after making bait, and trolling for a hoo or bill. After a few hours of that, I'd like to hit up my edge spots for grouper and mingo. My question is...typically speaking, are these fish still being caught in these areas? I haven't seen many posts lately, but I figured it was because of weather. Any advice or insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The grouper are out there. 250-275 is the depth I had luck in 3 weeks ago. Scamp , gag , and blackfin. I never catch crap when I troll.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Wishing you luck and tight lines.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I think of trolling as a kind of numbers game. I figure I'll never be successful unless I'm out there doing it. I've caught kings, Spanish, and bobo a plenty trolling, but my dream is to catch a wahoo or any billfish. I'll be sure to post if I get a chance to head out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

RedLeg said:


> I think of trolling as a kind of numbers game. I figure I'll never be successful unless I'm out there doing it. I've caught kings, Spanish, and bobo a plenty trolling, but my dream is to catch a wahoo or any billfish. I'll be sure to post if I get a chance to head out.


Your not gonna catch one sitting on the couch. That's for sure.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that your best bet is if you want to troll for Wahoo etc than you should spend the day trolling, if you want to bottom fish then bottom fish. Mixing it up doesn't always work well. Leave a bite when it just starts to heat up to get an hour or two of trolling in on the way home? Best mixed option is high speed trolling on the way to and in between your bottom spots.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks...seems like solid advice considering the time it takes to actually get out there too. All I need now is calm seas!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

it was not calm this morning! trolled around Perdido pass towards the pier and back and put it on the trailer....nada


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Forecast seems to be calling for 1-2s and a slightly breezy 5-8 knots from the north this Saturday. Looks like the mission is a go. The plan now is to head out of Mahogany Mills, make bait, then head south to the Yellow Gravel. Anybody else heading out towards the Edge?


----------



## Shopus505 (Nov 6, 2014)

We are wanting to head out this weekend also but where is Yellow Gravel located? Leaving out of Pensacola NAS Sat and Sunday morning.


----------



## Shopus505 (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking to go out Sat and Sunday out of Pensacola NAS. Where is this Yellow Gravel I keep reading about??


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Planning on doing about the same, make bait and head towards the edge give me a shout if you see me I'll be in a yellow Mako "White Springs" on 68


----------



## Shopus505 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Edge??*

Keep hearing of the Edge and Yellow Gravel, kinda new to this salt water fishing. Any info would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Shawn G


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Will do...I'm in a grey 20ft angler with an M4 graphic on the side. Assault Life call sign.


----------

